
I Turned Down Amazon 3x in a Year - shakycode
https://shakycode.com/i-turned-down-amazon-three-times-in-a-year-f6b193db13d6#.1s45zicod
======
PaulHoule
I've been contacted twice by their recruiters and also hear that they have
contacted many other developers in my town.

Perhaps they need to "think different" about moving people to Seattle.

~~~
shakycode
Agreed, I wouldn't work for Amazon even if I was without a job and they
offered me a 250k salary. My experience with them was negative x3

